# A real Crappy pole



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Just curious what is everyones favorite Slab fishing rods?


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

depends on the type of fishing You are doing.I have wally marshall 8' ,10',12' for picking at structure,then have anything from 6' -7 1/2' st croix for casting and jigging.everyone has their preference for rod choice,get some info and find one You are comfortable with.good fishing!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't like the real long ones. I use a 5'6" ultralite uglystik. Works great and has for years.

Brian


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

10ft and 12ft crappie poles with simple 1/1 plastic reels for holding the line. I use these for drifting and "dipping". St. Croix light action 7ft spinning rod for casting. Love to watch those 10/12 footers start bending to the water as a crappie hits.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For casting I have a 6.5' ML spinning rod. I would like to upgrade to a 7' or 7.5' ML rod with a Diawa SS spinning reel, but I don't have the cash at the moment.

CG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Garyoutlaw 77 Your question is what ever turns us on, my favorite rod is a 
10 ft. Browning steelhead rod that met with a tearjerking accident. A foot and 4 in got broke off , I put a new rod tip on it and decided to use it for crappies, just enough backbone and flex , I love it ,I also use 6 1/2 ft ugly sticks, so what ever pleases you and makes you feel comfortable use it.
Good Luck
GOOD FISHING GUYS :F


----------

